# Martial Arts Training



## JWGen3 (Oct 4, 2018)

Currently training and trying to convert my body from weight training focused to cardio/flexibility focused before I land an option 40 contract. This conversion opens up a lot of opportunity for injury, so I'm trying to do this right. 

I also do MMA, specifically Muay Thai, BJJ, and Kickboxing, as a hobby. My question is if doing forms of martial arts is a good or bad idea while training for SOF? I figure this particular skillset would be good to have going in, but I don't want to be doing anything that will hinder my progress before enlisting. 

Also, feel free to add any relevant comments about combat sports in general if you want. Thanks


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 4, 2018)

We have multiple martial arts threads. Please use the search function and add onto one of those threads.

Locked


----------

